# Parallelschalten von Schutzeinrichtungen ohne Sicherheitsmodul möglich?



## Mephisto (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte einen Sicherheitskreis mittels Schlüsselschalter und Zustimmschalter überbrücken. Dazu hätte ich mir gedacht, dass die Türkontatkschalter zweikanalig auf ein Sicherheitsmodul gehen. Der Zustimmschalter wird ebenfalls zweikanalig in Serie zum Schlüsselschalter geschaltet. Die beiden Zusammen dann parallel zu den Türkontaktschaltern. Zusätzlich geht vom Schlüsselschalter ein Meldesignal zur SPS welche den Automatikbetrieb unterbindet.
Ist das erlaubt? Erreiche ich dabei Steuerungskategorie 3?
Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

mfg mephisto


----------



## Verpolt (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

soweit ist das erlaubt.

Sicherheitskategorie 3  ?  -- kann ich dir so nicht beantworten. 

Schlüsselschalter: --- darf nicht durch Federkraft zurückgestellt werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2010)

ich würde das vlt. nicht die Sicherheitsfunktion direkt mit den 
Schlüsselschalter überbrücken. Siemens hat da Relais, schau
doch mal ins WWW unter 3TK2845-1HB42.


----------



## Mephisto (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo!

1. Der Schlüsselschalter hat zwei Schaltstellungen. Automatikbetrieb und Service. Schlüssel ist nur in Stellung Automatik abziehbar.

2. Kat3 wegen Zweikanaligkeit, oder?

mfg mephisto


----------



## Safety (5 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
die von Dir vorgschlagene Schaltung ist nicht erlaubt lese Dir die Normen
12100-1 und 2
60204-1
11161 
durch!!!!

Es muss da einiges beachtet werden wenn ich es heute noch hinbekommen erkläre ich Dir auch warum.

Stichwort Einrichtbetrieb.


----------



## Safety (5 Mai 2010)

*Hallo also das schreibt die Norm:*

*12100-2*

*4.1 **1.9 Steuerungsart für Einrichten, Teachen, Umrüsten, Fehlersuche, Reinigungs- oder*
*lnstandhaltungsarbeiten*
Wenn für Einrichten, Teachen, Umrüsten, Fehlersuche, Reinigungs- oder lnstandhaltungsarbeiten von Maschinen
eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung versetzt oder entfernt undloder eine nicht trennende Schutzeinrichtung
abgeschaltet werden muss und es für diese Aufgaben erforderlich ist, die Maschine oder einen Teil der Maschine
in Gang zu setzen, muss die Sicherheit der Bedienperson durch eine spezifische Steuerungsart erreicht werden,
bei der gleichzeitig:
- alle weiteren Steuerungsarten abgeschaltet werden;
- der Betrieb gefährdender Teile nur durch kontinuierliche Betätigung einer Zustimmungseinrichtung, einer
Steuereinrichtung mit selbsttätiger Rückstellung oder einer Zweihandschaltung zugelassen wird;
- der Betrieb der gefährdenden Teile nur unter Bedingungen mit vermindertem Risiko zugelassen wird (z. B.
verminderte Geschwindigkeit, verminderter Energie-/Kraftaufwand, schrittweiser Vorschub, z. B. mit einer
Schrittschaltung).
ANMERKUNG Für einige spezielle Maschinen können andere Schutzmaßnahmen angebracht sein.
Diese Steuerungsart muss mit einer oder mehreren der folgenden Maßnahmen verbunden werden:
- Zugangsbeschränkung zum Gefährdungsbereich, so weit wie möglich;
- Einrichtung zum Stillsetzen im Notfall in unmittelbarer Reichweite der Bedienperson;
- tragbare Steuereinheit (Schwenkarmschalttafel) undloder örtliche Befehlseinrichtungen, welche die Sicht auf
die zu steuernden Teile zulassen.
Siehe IEC 60204-1 :I9 97, 9.2.4.

Das ist aber nur diese eine.

Also Du musst mit dem Betriebsartenwahlschalter einen Sichere Betriebsart anwählen und auch sicher Verhindern das die Anlage in Automatik anläuft. Der Schlüsselschalter muss im selben Sicherheitsniveau ausgeführt werden wie die SIFU auch, da er ein Teil davon ist. Mit dem Schaltest Du aber nur die Betriebsart um. Ganz wichtig das verminderte Risiko. Also nur begrenzt einschalten nicht die ganze Maschine, wenn es eine größere ist und dann in sicherer Verminderter Geschwindigkeit oder einer anderen Art wie in der Norm beschrieben. Der Zustimmtaster ist auch in der SIFU also auch der muss einem bestimmten Sicherheitsniveau entsprechen. 

Die 11161 gibt auch Beispiele für verminderte Geschwindigkeiten!

Ein einfaches Überbrücken eines Verrigelungsschalters ist nicht erlaubt!

Denke einmal darüber nach, Du überbrückst mit einem Schalter die Sicherheit.


----------



## Mephisto (6 Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Danke für die ausführlichen Infos. Hier meine Stellungnahme:


Safety schrieb:


> Wenn für Einrichten, Teachen, Umrüsten, Fehlersuche, Reinigungs- oder lnstandhaltungsarbeiten von Maschinen
> eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung versetzt oder entfernt undloder eine nicht trennende Schutzeinrichtung
> abgeschaltet werden muss und es für diese Aufgaben erforderlich ist, die Maschine oder einen Teil der Maschine
> in Gang zu setzen, muss die Sicherheit der Bedienperson durch eine spezifische Steuerungsart erreicht werden,
> ...


Der Schlüsselschalter ist mit einem Kontakt auf die SPS geschaltet. Diese wiederum verhindert den Automatikbetrieb.


Safety schrieb:


> - der Betrieb gefährdender Teile nur durch kontinuierliche Betätigung einer Zustimmungseinrichtung, einer
> Steuereinrichtung mit selbsttätiger Rückstellung oder einer Zweihandschaltung zugelassen wird;


Nicht nur, dass der Schlüsselschalter (Schlüssel hat nur Wartungspersonal) umgelegt werden muss, es muss auch permanent eine Zustimmtaste gedrückt und gehalten werden.


Safety schrieb:


> - der Betrieb der gefährdenden Teile nur unter Bedingungen mit vermindertem Risiko zugelassen wird (z. B.
> verminderte Geschwindigkeit, verminderter Energie-/Kraftaufwand, schrittweiser Vorschub, z. B. mit einer
> Schrittschaltung).
> ANMERKUNG Für einige spezielle Maschinen können andere Schutzmaßnahmen angebracht sein.


Es ist nicht möglich einen Zyklus auszuführen. Es kann immer nur eine Bewegung eines einzelnen Aktors gleichzeitig durchgeführt werden.


Safety schrieb:


> Diese Steuerungsart muss mit einer oder mehreren der folgenden Maßnahmen verbunden werden:
> - Zugangsbeschränkung zum Gefährdungsbereich, so weit wie möglich;


Es handelt sich bei der Anlage um einen Prüftisch mit den Abmaßen 1,5x2m. Mann kann ihn nicht betreten, sondern nur die Schutztüren öffnen und sich bestenfalls hineinlehnen


Safety schrieb:


> - Einrichtung zum Stillsetzen im Notfall in unmittelbarer Reichweite der Bedienperson;


Es befinden sich an allen Seiten der Maschine NOT AUS Taster welche immer erreichbar sind. Zusätzlich befindet sich ein NOT AUS Taster am Handheld Touchscreen (an dem sich auch die Zustimmtaste befindet)


Safety schrieb:


> - tragbare Steuereinheit (Schwenkarmschalttafel) undloder örtliche Befehlseinrichtungen, welche die Sicht auf
> die zu steuernden Teile zulassen.


Wie schon oben beschrieben ist die Anlage sehr kompakt, von allen Seiten einsehbar (transparente Schutztüren) und über ein Handheld Touchscreen von allen Seiten komplett steuerbar.


Safety schrieb:


> Also Du musst mit dem Betriebsartenwahlschalter einen Sichere Betriebsart anwählen und auch sicher Verhindern das die Anlage in Automatik anläuft. Der Schlüsselschalter muss im selben Sicherheitsniveau ausgeführt werden wie die SIFU auch, da er ein Teil davon ist. Mit dem Schaltest Du aber nur die Betriebsart um. Ganz wichtig das verminderte Risiko. Also nur begrenzt einschalten nicht die ganze Maschine, wenn es eine größere ist und dann in sicherer Verminderter Geschwindigkeit oder einer anderen Art wie in der Norm beschrieben. Der Zustimmtaster ist auch in der SIFU also auch der muss einem bestimmten Sicherheitsniveau entsprechen.


Wie jetzt? Wie kann ich einen Automatikanlauf verhindern? Ist der Sicherheitskreis geöffnet, sind alle gefährlichen Aktoren über Schütze oder Druckluftventile deaktiviert (Es sei denn, die Zustimmtaste ist gedrückt)
Die einzelnen Aktoren werden von der SPS angesteuert. Und die gibt keine Signale aus, weil sie ja das Signal vom Schlüsselschalter hat. Der Schlüsselschalter selbst ist ein bewährtes Bauteil und zweikanalig im Sicherheitskreis integriert. Wie soll denn sonst verhindert werden, dass ein Automatikmodus möglich ist aber trotzdem alle Aktoren (auch Analogausgänge) weiterhin ansteuerbar (Übers Touchscreen) sind? Ich kann ja nicht die komplette SPS gegen eine Sicherheits-SPS austauschen. Und wenn ich das doch muss, so frage ich mich, wie es Siemens&Co trotzdem noch schafffen, SPSen zu verkaufen wenn ich die nirgends einbauen kann.
Also ich bin mehr als verwirrt...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2010)

Der Safety hat dir die Rahmenbedinugen aufgezeigt, die der Norm ent-
sprechen, desen Ausführungen würde ich nicht einfach ignorieren.
Im Prinzip hälst du dich ja fast daran, aber nur die Ausführung lässt noch
wünschen offen. Wenn du dein Schlüsselschalter einfach in deiner Sicher-
heitskette paralell schaltest, hast du dann wirklich noch eine funktionier
ende Querschlußerkennung für deine Sensoren, ich denke nicht.
Deshalb gibt es ja diese große Sicherheits-SPS'en die deiner Ansicht 
nach nirgendwo reinpassen, ich glaube das dein Schrank einfach zu klein
Dimensoniert ist. Da kann dann Siemens & Co nichts dafür.
Jakop-Safety, Siemens, Phönix und Pilz bieten so schmale Sicherheits
SPS'en an die nicht wesentlich breiter sind wie ein Not-Aus Relais.
Die von Siemens habe ich gerade vor mir liegen und die hat folgende maße
45 x 105 x 120 mm.
Natürlich ist so eine Steuerung mit Software und Einarbeitung immer teuer,
deshalb habe ich dir gestern ja mal den Tip gegeben bei Siemens zu schauen.
Die haben da ein fertiges Relais, was deinen Anforderungen entspricht und
dir hilft die Norm einzuhalten. Schau es dir wenigstens mal an.




und hier noch ein Simulator und Doku dazu.

Anhang anzeigen Simulation 3TK28 neu.zip


----------



## rf91909 (6 Mai 2010)

Mephisto schrieb:


> ...
> Wie kann ich einen Automatikanlauf verhindern? Ist der Sicherheitskreis geöffnet, sind alle gefährlichen Aktoren über Schütze oder Druckluftventile deaktiviert (Es sei denn, die Zustimmtaste ist gedrückt)


 
So wird das bei uns auch gehandhabt. Gefährliche Aktoren und Motore werden im Einrichtbetrieb nur mit Zustimmung (meist Zweihandschaltung) sicher freigegeben, falls erforderlich mit sicher reduzierter Geschwindigkeit.

Der Automatikbetrieb bei betätigter Zustimmung wird sozusagen "nur" durch das "unsichere" SPS-Programm unterbunden. 
Wie soll man das denn auch anders machen, wenn man eine "normale" SPS im Einsatz hat.
Das ist von unserer Sicherheitsfachkraft so abgesegnet.


----------



## Mephisto (6 Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antworten.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Der Safety hat dir die Rahmenbedinugen aufgezeigt, die der Norm ent-
> sprechen, desen Ausführungen würde ich nicht einfach ignorieren.
> Im Prinzip hälst du dich ja fast daran, aber nur die Ausführung lässt noch
> wünschen offen.


Ich wollte Safety ja in keinster Weise kritisieren. Er ist immerhin der, der mir hier am meisten weiter hilft. (Was die Bemühungen von euch anderen in keinster Weiße schmälern soll) Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass ich mir sehr wohl bei meiner Planung etwas gedacht habe. Wenn das so nicht erlaubt ist, dann muss ich sowiso was anderes konstruieren.


Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Schlüsselschalter einfach in deiner Sicher-
> heitskette paralell schaltest, hast du dann wirklich noch eine funktionier
> ende Querschlußerkennung für deine Sensoren, ich denke nicht.


Warum nicht?
Querschlusserkennung schaut ja nur auf a)Kurzschluss wenn ein Kanal +schaltend und der andere Kanal -schaltend ist oder b)Widerstand zwischen den Kanälen.
Was soll da nicht in Ordnung sein?


Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es ja diese große Sicherheits-SPS'en die deiner Ansicht
> nach nirgendwo reinpassen, ich glaube das dein Schrank einfach zu klein
> Dimensoniert ist. Da kann dann Siemens & Co nichts dafür.
> Jakop-Safety, Siemens, Phönix und Pilz bieten so schmale Sicherheits
> SPS'en an die nicht wesentlich breiter sind wie ein Not-Aus Relais.


Das mit der "unnötigen" "unsicheren" SPS war eigentlich auf die Verhinderung des Automatikbetriebs bezogen. Aber dass hat ja mittlerweile rf91909(Danke übrigens) bereits bestätigt.


Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Die von Siemens habe ich gerade vor mir liegen und die hat folgende maße
> 45 x 105 x 120 mm.
> Natürlich ist so eine Steuerung mit Software und Einarbeitung immer teuer,
> deshalb habe ich dir gestern ja mal den Tip gegeben bei Siemens zu schauen.
> ...


Das Ding habe ich mir angeschaut. Macht tatsächlich ziemlich genau dass, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Jedoch habe ich bereits eine parametrierbare Sicherheitssteuerung im Einsatz und möchte da nicht noch ein Relais vorschalten. Vielleicht kann ich diese Applikation ja auch noch in die Steuerung implementieren.
Trotzdem Riesendank fürs raussuchen.

mfg mephisto


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Mai 2010)

Die Gefahr sehe ich da wenn jetzt ein Kanal vom Türschalter ein Erd-
schluß hat und ein Kanal vom Schlüsselschalter einen Erdschluß hat.
Dann hast du einen Querschluß zwischen den beiden Schaltern, wenn
es jetzt, wie es der Teufel so will, beim zweiten Kanal der Schlüssel-
schalter einen Fehler hat und der Kontakt klemmt, ist deine Sicherheits-
funktion außer Betrieb. Deshalb vlt. ein Sicherheitsrelais, was für den
Verwendungszweck geeignet ist. Oder besser eine Sicherheits SPS die
vier Takt Signale hat da kann jeder Kanal einen Erdschluß haben.

Anhang anzeigen Schlüsselschalter.pdf


Was die Sicherheitsfachkraft von rf91909 für seine Anlagen für gut und
Sicher hält, muß noch lange nicht für deine Anlage richtig sein.
Ich denke das kann mann nur beurteilen wenn mann das ganze d.h.
Maschine, Gefahren bzw. deren Analyse und gegenmaßnahmen sieht.
Aus der Ferne auf Zufruf ist das doch garnicht möglich.

Wenn wir deine Plannung ein wenig hinterfragen, kann das auch nur von
nutzen für dich sein, dafür hast du ja diesen Thread gestartet....oder?


----------



## Mephisto (6 Mai 2010)

Jaja, ist schon richtig.

Ich nehme ja auch jede Kritik dankend an. Sorry wenns nicht so rüber kommt.
Zum Thema Erdschluss: Kat3 (auf die will ich kommen) besagt, dass ein gehährlicher Ausfall von mehreren Bauteilen zum Versagen der SiFu führen kann. Somit hätte ich da auch kein Problem damit.

mfg roland


----------



## rf91909 (6 Mai 2010)

Nur der Vollständigkeit wegen:
Wir überbrücken mit dem Schlüsselschalter keine Sicherheitssensoren,
sondern verschalten die Ausgänge der Sicherheitsrelais je nach Anforderung (z.B. Schutztür parallel Zweihand) auf der Aktorenseite.
Normalerweise zweikanalig mit Rückführung.


----------



## Safety (7 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mit Kritik kein Problem man kann Normen oftmals so oder so Interpretieren.

Was meinte ich mit Automatik sicher ausschalten. Mit betätigen des Betriebsartenwahlschalter wird die Maschine in einen Sicheren Zustandgebracht. Also alles ausgeschaltet. Erst wenn man dann eine zweite Aktion startet werden die Aktoren freigegeben, aber nur Begrenzt. Beispiel du hast eine Anlage mit 10 Türen dann kannst Du nicht alle Türen überbrücken, oder Du darfst nur begrenzt Aktoren freigeben oder nur eine Tür überbrücken. Dies ergibt sich aber aus der Risikobetrachtung der Betriebsart Einrichten.

Ich werde versuchen am Wochenende auf deine Fragen genauer einzugehen.


----------



## Safety (7 Mai 2010)

Nochwas zu KAT 3.
Es steht da auch wenn immer möglcih sind Fehler zuerkennen.


----------



## Safety (8 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
also ich fange mal ganz vorne an.
Bei der Risikobeurteilung nach ISO 14121-1 muss man alle Betriebsarten einer Maschine betrachten hierzu gehört auch die Betriebsart Einrichten, es müssen hier genau so die Gefährdungen untersucht werden wie auch beim Automatikbetrieb. Bei der Automatik hat man meist eine Schutzeinrichtung die Verhindert, dass man in die Gefahr gelangt. Bei Einrichten ist man der Gefahr schutzlos ausgesetzt, also muss man nach 12-100 auf andere weise eine Risikominderung vornehmen. Langsame Geschwindigkeit, Schrittbetrieb diese bedeutet aber nicht das man einen Schritt einer Schrittkette ausführt sondern die Gefahrbringende Bewegung macht nur eine kleine Bewegung, Zylinder fährt nur eine kleines Stück. Meist werden hier Umrichter mit Sicherer Verminderter Geschwindigkeit eingesetzt oder Pumpen mit einer verminderten Literleistung. Also einfach dem Werker einen Zustimmtaster in die Hand und gut ist geht nur in sehr selten Fällen.

EN ISO 11161 :
*8.6.2 Weitere Schutzmaßnahmen*
Sind Schutzeinrichtungen außer Kraft gesetzt, müssen weitere Schutzmaßnahmen ein angemessenes, durch
Risikobeurteilung bestimmtes Schutzniveau bieten. Beispiele von weiteren Schutzmaßnahmen beinhalten:
- Schutzeinrichtung, die kontinuierliche Betätigung erfordert (z. B. Zweihandschaltung, Zustimmungseinrichtung);
- Reduzierte Geschwindigkeit;
-- Reduziertes Drehmoments;
- Auswählen und Vorsehen einer oder mehrerer sicherer Positionen und eines sicheren Zugangs zur
Durchführung von Arbeitsaufgaben zur Störungsbeseitigung;
Die Zustimmungseinrichtung muss drei Schaltstellungen haben (siehe IEC 60204-1 :2005, 9.2.5.8).
ANMERKUNG 1 Sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit ohne Verwendung einer Zustimmungseinrichtung bedeutet, dass
die Bewegung so langsam erfolgt, dass sich der Bediener dieser gefahrbringenden Bewegung rechtzeitig entziehen kann.
Nach Risikobeurteilung kann deshalb in einigen Fällen eine Zustimmungseinrichtung sogar bei einer reduzierten
Geschwindigkeit (z. B. enger Raum) erforderlich sein.
ANMERKUNG 2 Beispiele für reduzierte Geschwindigkeiten sind Geschwindigkeiten mit weniger als 10 mmls bei
Pressen, weniger als 250 mmls bei Robotern, weniger als 250 mmls bei allen Gefährdungen durch nichtscherende
Bewegungen und weniger als 33 mmls bei Gefährdungen durch Scherbewegungen.

Der Betriebsartenwahlschalter muss in allen Stellungen abschließbar sein. Eine Abschaltung des Automatikbetriebs ist wichtig, damit nicht bei geöffneter Schutztür die Maschine plötzlich anfängt einen Takt zumachen. Man kann aber durchaus, wenn es die Risikobeurteilung zulässt, Bereiche Freischalten und wenn die dann auch noch mit vermindertem Risiko betrieben werden ist das denkbar. 

Also noch mal, eine einfache Überbrückung einer  Schutzeinrichtung ist nicht so einfach erlaubt. Man sollte sich immer fragen warum muss man da rein, eine gute Lösung kann eine Zweihandsteuerung sein dann sind die Hände von der Gefahr weg und wenn die Taster weit genug weg sind, Stichwort Nachlauf, ist das eine einfache Möglichkeit die Maschine bei geöffneter Schutztür laufen zu lassen. 

Das stellt meine Meinung zu diesem Thema dar, man sollte die von mir erwähnten Normen besitzen und auch lesen.


----------

